# Flounder Gigging Group



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

There are tons of folks on here that are interested in Flounder Gigging on this forum. I created a Facebook Group on this topic. Post pictures, reports, info on gear, lights etc. If you are interested by all means check it out...
http://www.facebook.com/groups/360544450679939/


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks to all that have checked it out! Between this forum and the 2Cool Fishing forum we have added 42 members in just one day!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Gulf Coast Fishing Connection*

Might want to check out this site. A diehard group of giggers and good folks. I usually only post there and great info.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, please do! I love your depth of info on this site, and reports. Your experience level seems to be pretty awesome. I have been reading the posts on this forum, for a good while. I think that I have read almost 30 pages back or so. LOL. Much of what I have learned, I have got here. Lurking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



bamafan611 said:


> Might want to check out this site. A diehard group of giggers and good folks. I usually only post there and great info.


Bama did you forget the link or did it get removed?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Think it got removed???
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/content/


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Think it got removed???
> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/content/


Below is the direct clickable link to the best flounder gigging forum over there. It gets lots of posting traffic. 

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Big:thumbsup: on GCFC


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



bamafan611 said:


> Think it got removed???
> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/content/


Its back for now


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

I joined the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection to let the folks know about the group there. They banned me. After I posted links on the Group to the owners Website that he sells gigs on. It was my intention to promote their wares and services to folks that might not have seen it yet. I tell ya, folks amaze me. No good deed goes unpunished. Their loss.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

blaminack said:


> I joined the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection to let the folks know about the group there. They banned me. After I posted links on the Group to the owners Website that he sells gigs on. It was my intention to promote their wares and services to folks that might not have seen it yet. I tell ya, folks amaze me. No good deed goes unpunished. Their loss.


Now let me get this right,you advertised for the owner of GCFC on your site telling folks about his products and he banned you from his site?This makes no sense :001_huh:


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

He contacted me. He thought that I was a spammer. It was merely a reaction. He reversed the ban and reinstated me. So please disregard the above post, which was merely intended to let folks know, why I wasn't going to be participating on that site. I am sure that his intention was to just keep his forum in line.


----------

